# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 14)



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2020)

*What are you working on in your shop during this fiasco? Wood related or not.*





***Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*


----------



## Brink (Mar 29, 2020)

Acres of state, municipal and essential biz machines. 
Also started next phase of bathroom upgrade

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2020)

Been making things mostly for the shop. Been self isolating in my shop and been productive.
Working on a midi lathe stand.


 
Made a whammer!


 
made a hose real


 
Tidied up an extension cord.


 
Made some woodtick woodbutter.


 
Finally unboxed the new midi lathe after five year. Warranty is now expired and I still havent used it, lol.


 
Made a pull out tray for the spindle sander.



Finished up the shoe cubby.



The self isolation has been productive until I came down with something and got sick. I still dont think.its cv19 as I dont have a fever of any kind. something upper respiratory though. Hoping to feel better soon so I can get back in the shop.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 29, 2020)

Currently working for a Nurse and Lawyer's Legal aide building pantry shelves and an archway in their very old house. Every thing is supposed to look like it's been there as long as the house, except for the shelves and standards. Just built a Cedar Door for the back exit to the room. Will build a couple cabinet doors for the TP hoarding cubby hole, and for the instant water heater. Tomorrow I'll finish the drywall texture hoping to make it look like 100 year old stucco, and then build the wall extension for the door I just built. I'll ask the nurse to email me the before and after pictures she's been taking.... Hopefully I can post a few here........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Been making things mostly for the shop. Been self isolating in my shop and been productive.
> Working on a midi lathe stand.
> View attachment 183290
> Made a whammer!
> ...



Load up on vitamin C asap. Just in case. Like 3 times a day. at least 1500 mg or more.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm still working for now, but I think this might be my last week. My customers are restaurants and I'm down to a third of the amount I had before this started, I believe the company will shut down soon as we are losing millions nationwide. 
In the Shop, I've been making small things in preparation of (hopefully) for the day when Craft Shows come back. Turning pinch bowls and making some of them into pincushions, some coffee scoops, small magnets. I believe these things will do better this year as people will be more thrifty out of necessity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 29, 2020)

Earnestly trying to finish bowls that I rough turned up to 7 years ago, even salvaging one that flew off the lathe and broke. In house project, painting all interior doors that I've not painted before. Waiting for weather to clear before tacking never ending yard / landscaping projects. Plenty to keep me busy! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Load up on vitamin C asap. Just in case. Like 3 times a day. at least 1500 mg or more.


Been hard to find. Been taking it, just ordered more from Amazon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2020)

getting my Vitamin C in my breakfast scramble onions. Greenhouse duty yesterday- shop today- cutting poplar and maple burl. I thought we did this on sunday.......... oh it is sunday-nevermind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Been hard to find. Been taking it, just ordered more from Amazon.


I have a bunch from a vitamin place online my wife just ordered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> Turning pinch bowls and making some of them into pincushions


oh thats a great idea. I hate the tomatoe looking ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> oh thats a great idea. I hate the tomatoe looking ones.



I'd love to take credit for it but @woodman6415 's wife made one and told me how to do it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 29, 2020)

I am working on a bowl I found roughed out in 2012. Also working on making more bee hives. I thought I had enough but I have been getting bee donations from friends. Also spend a lot of time sitting the porch watching the birds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 29, 2020)

I've been working on_ projects_ that I'd started--some years ago--fr0m when I got to a point where what I wanted exceeded the skills or equipment that I had. Most are bowls or vessels of some sort. I'll post'em eventually
Other than that will be able to start putting wall on the shop addition since I have siding panels to repurpose--the coast house residing is coming along s l o w l y, Us older guys don't move as good as we use ta.
Will continue on weekends unless get orders not to go anywhere

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## trc65 (Mar 30, 2020)

Got two interior doors to get hung and trimmed as well as the window framing on an exterior door to make. Today though was nice, so did some small burns of grass areas and a small wildflower plot. I need two weeks of cold rainy weather so I can finish interior projects before landscaping/gardening projects take over.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2020)

I've started repainting the living room. It's needed a facelift for a while. I'm going to panel a wall to accent the room. The wife picked all the colors. So, there's not going to be any blaze orange. (insert sad face here)
I patched all the scrapes and dents in the wall. Tomorrow we paint!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 31, 2020)

Working on my lamp,will have to order some parts for the sled so I can fix that and get them summerized finally. There are a few other small things like,cleaning and organizing the garage along with looking for wood for the challenge. I’m tired just thinking about it. Oh well off to work so I can take a nap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 31, 2020)

I tore down an old cabinet that was worn out and fed most of it to the stove. Found a bunch of carpenters in the wood vat by the stove. Must have brought them in with some loaded wood. Prepped 6 samples for finishing, but not finished. Been called out to cover for laid off employees for a few different employers, filling in here and there. So, been to busy to see much of the shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 31, 2020)

Turning items fer future shows.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 31, 2020)

Making a new work bench. Will post pic when done.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 1, 2020)

Made a Coolibah vase today from a blank I got from "2 Tree Boyz Wood" at the Florida Woodturning Symposium in Feb.
About 8" tall.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 2, 2020)

Working on another guitar just handplaning and glue ups so far.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2020)

Been busy with work. What free time I do get, I'm still working on getting the shop set up. Spent a couple hours out there tonight and made a little more progress. Day off tomorrow and hoping to spend a good portion of the day in the shop.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> I tore down an old cabinet that was worn out and fed most of it to the stove. Found a bunch of carpenters in the wood vat by the stove. Must have brought them in with some loaded wood. Prepped 6 samples for finishing, but not finished. Been called out to cover for laid off employees for a few different employers, filling in here and there. So, been to busy to see much of the shop.


"Found a bunch of carpenters in the wood vat by the stove." do you keep these little carpenters to sand samples? are they related to @Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ray D (Apr 3, 2020)

Finished the headboard for my spare room/game trophy room. 75 year old cherry

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TXMoon (Apr 3, 2020)

Cleaning up the shop, sorting blanks, and wood inventory, hung a couple of new LED strip lights. 
To do:
- More cleaning, sweeping, vacuuming
- Throw away (recycle bin) cardboard boxes
- Hang Jet Air Filter 
- Make room/space for new 17" swing Drill Press coming soon

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 3, 2020)

Got the wood framing done to hang the siding for the shop addition/wood "library, also got the hardware for hanging the 6 ft sliding door that will be the entry & yeah---gotta make the door too....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## justallan (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm counting my blessings that I work for a ranch, so I'm not missing any work, BUT.......
I cleaned off the 3D printer and have been making masks to donate to the local clinic.
The idea behind the masks like I am making is that you can take a soft faced N95 mask and cut it into small pieces that fit onto it, turning one mask into many.
I've made a handfull of them and took them to the clinic here, so the ladies can put straps and seals in them.
I really have to laugh because it all depends on who you talk to whether the hospitals will even need them. Here locally, they say they should get by no problem, but if you get on the internet folks are begging for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 4, 2020)

A little whitewash on the fireplace, now what to do with the mantle. What have we started.......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2020)

1st coat on the topside.
2 coats to go. 

 


This water based polyurethane is so cool, dries in 30 minutes, I'll get the last 2 coats on tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Apr 9, 2020)

Well here’s the workbench. Still not complete, but down to short rows. Top is oak & mahogany 1”x2.5” slats laminated. Wanted more heft so glued top to some 1.5” pecan I got from farmer in Roscoe. Going to put leg vise on left side (what holes are for). Think it will hold up. Lots sturdier than what I had.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------

